

Cappuccino meetup/party on Monday, SF, hosted by 280 North and Sofa - tlrobinson

280 North is co-hosting a small event with Sofa (http://madebysofa.com/ - they're responsible for Cappuccino's new theme, "Aristo") on Monday for Cappuccino developers and anyone else who wants to join us (if you're reading this on HN you're invited).<p>http://cpcoder.eventbrite.com/<p>7-9PM, Martini Room at Jillian's in Metreon across the street from WWDC (Moscone West).<p>Also, Francisco will be speaking at CocoaHeads on Wednesday at the SF Apple Store: http://theocacao.com/document.page/606 It's open to the public but get there a little early as it will fill up fast.<p>We've got some competition from dozens of other WWDC parties (http://blog.quazie.net/2009/05/wwdc-partiesevents/) including Loopt :)
======
radley
correction: <http://madebysofa.com>

~~~
tlrobinson
thanks, fixed.

